# Outbacks?????????`



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If you were to buy a rv other than a outback what would it be?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> If you were to buy a rv other than a outback what would it be?


I just bought a new Cardinal fifth wheel by Forest River. But I thoroughly enjoyed my Outback. As a matter of fact, I had two of them--a 2004 26RS and a 2006 31RQS.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Heartland Sundance, Jayco Eagle or Open Range. Maybe...Keystone Cougar.

-CC


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If I were looking at a rear slide unit the Jayco would be high on my list, but we're sticking with our Winnebago.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I too have been lookin at the Heartland Sundance have you heard any good or bad


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Is ther really any other TT than an Outback!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I know that comment is tounge in cheek, but open you're eyes


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Like Mswalt I had 2 Outbacks also. Loved them both but now we have a Heartland Cyclone 3010.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Flagstaff 8524RLS

Flagstaff 8524RLS

or

Open Range 280RLS

Open Range


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My parents have a Sundance and are happy with it. Carey moves a lot of them around.








Heartland seems like a nice company when I had to deal with them. That being said, I keep my eye open to all of the brands. Each has their positives and negatives. Construction is very similar between all despite what each of them claims (IMHO of course).


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Jerry, How are you and Denise and the boys doing? Is the For Sale sign on it again?







As you probably remember we went from an Outback to a Montana. We really enjoy our rig A LOT. We feel we got a lot of trailer for the money spent. We also considered Hitch Hikers, Jayco and Cougar. All were very nice and had a lot to offer. Are you looking at 5ers? Have fun in you search. I'll check it out in St. Augustine









Wishing your family a great Holiday season,

Kevin & Kathy


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Fuzion by Keystone. Got our eye on a Fz393 toyhauler. Just need to sell our current OB 5er first. Of course we love our OB and we would go straight to a OB toyhauler, but they don't offer the traditional rear garage toyhauler.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> Fuzion by Keystone. Got our eye on a Fz393 toyhauler. Just need to sell our current OB 5er first. Of course we love our OB and we would go straight to a OB toyhauler, but they don't offer the traditional rear garage toyhauler.


That might change very soon. I have a feeling the highly successful Outback line will be expanded to cover many more wants. <wink>

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Barth Motorhome.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Before we bought the 301BQ...we were looking at ToyHaulers and the Raptor was on the top of my list.

We desided not to go with the toyhauler (really...the idea of a 5th wheel hitch in the back of my truck was the killer) and then found the new 301BQ and it was a done deal.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Fuzion by Keystone. Got our eye on a Fz393 toyhauler. Just need to sell our current OB 5er first. Of course we love our OB and we would go straight to a OB toyhauler, but they don't offer the traditional rear garage toyhauler.


That might change very soon. I have a feeling the highly successful Outback line will be expanded to cover many more wants. <wink>

Carey
[/quote]

Hey Carey,
Are you seeing anything in short bunkhouse fivers? I wish Outback made something like a Nomad 2456:
http://www.rvwholesalers.com/design/Nomad_5th/Nomad_5th.php?floorplan=2456

A shorty Outback fiver would be great to get in & out of some incredible high mountain camp spots we love to drag the 23RS into.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

All the BH 5ers Ive seen are 30+ feet. I think Jayco might make one. I know they are hard to find in that 25 foot size. I think just a couple mfrs even offer 24-26 foot 5ers anymore. Everything has grown to large sizes. There is surely something out there, just Ive never seen one.

After seeing your link. I think Nomad has that one cornered. Nomad 5ers are pretty nice anymore. Since skyline bought out Layton, the quality has stepped way up.

Carey


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We love our Outback, but some day would prefer a rig that gave us a separate garage area that was the tinest bit bigger than the roo - here would be our answer:

Work & Play


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

In a perfect world I would gladly take any Class A diesel

But I'd like to see a 30 ft. TT with a few slides that gave me a room for the kids, fireplace, and one HUGE bathroom...there are just too many to choose one.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> All the BH 5ers Ive seen are 30+ feet. I think Jayco might make one. I know they are hard to find in that 25 foot size.
> 
> Carey


The shortest Jayco is an Eagle SuperLite 28.5BHS. It is 32'. Our local dealer has two '09's and he is offering very good discounts on it. The salesman recently called us and offered 26k (don't recall exact figure). The plan just doesn't work for us unfortunately. They are very nice units.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Hey Carey,
> Are you seeing anything in short bunkhouse fivers? I wish Outback made something like a Nomad 2456:
> http://www.rvwholesalers.com/design/Nomad_5th/Nomad_5th.php?floorplan=2456
> 
> A shorty Outback fiver would be great to get in & out of some incredible high mountain camp spots we love to drag the 23RS into.


I'd like one of these too!

Cougar X-lite makes the 27SAB 29'10"
Surveyor makes the SVF260BH at 29' 1"
Cruiser makes a CF25RB at 27' 3" (This one is suspiciously short.... I suspect they forgot to measure the entire length.







)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I know Heartland is coming out with 5 new brands here very soon. They announced yesterday that they are hiring 400 for these new models. They are expanding to 1/2 a million square feet of factory to build rvs in also.

Ive heard Keystone is revamping and coming out with new model lines too. Ive heard Keystone, Dutchman, Jayco and all the big box brands are making very huge changes. Keystone just hired about 500 and is reopening one of the build facilities in Goshen, In. for unknown new models. I know that as fact. <wink> Keystone just bought the old Fleetwood factory in Pendalton, Or. Its like a 1/4+ million sq feet. There is gonna be some new stuff coming out of there also. They just announced they are hiring like 2-300 in Pendalton also. If you are a sales person needing a job, about all the rv mfrs are looking for quality factory sales reps. Ive known sales reps that make 1-200k in this biz. Yes they do extensive traveling.

With the present push to down size, just hang on for a few months all. There is gonna be some innovative ideas coming very soon. RV model years 2011 and 2012 will see as many changes as we've seen in the last 10 years. Its going to be an exciting time for new rv buyers, I promise ya.

The Lousiville rv show is coming right up. All of these new models will be appearing there. Subcribe to one of the rv news website and they will keep you up to date.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is one of Heartlands new lines. Caliber.










The Caliber, a new line of ultra-lightweight, laminated travel trailers, will be one of five new brands from Heartland Recreational Vehicles LLC that will be unveiled by the Elkhart, Ind., manufacturer during the 47th Annual National RV Trade Show in Louisville, Ky. - four of which will feature Heartland's distinctive two-tone platinum exterior. "The Caliber carves out its own unique place in the product segment," said Brad Whitehead, Heartland's national director of travel trailer sales. "It is a full-featured trailer, offering a host of upscale amenities, and still priced near the cost of conventional white fiberglass products." In addition to its high-gloss platinum fiberglass exterior - which, Whitehead noted, "creates a full-body paint look without the up-charge" - the aluminum-cage-constructed Caliber is designed with fully laminated roof, floor and sidewalls for strength and durability. A high-end graphics package and a Euro-sculpted, aerodynamic fiberglass front cap accentuate the design. Interior accouterments include solid-surface countertops, hand-rubbed, antique-glazed cherry cabinetry, LCD HD TV with DVD player and a hide-a-bed air mattress sofa. A pull-out bike rack/bumper extension, electric awning and Wide-Trax suspension also are standard. The Caliber will be offered in lengths from 22 to 32 feet, with MSRPs starting at $23,900.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks a lot like the Ever-lite "green" campers made by Evergreen......laminated walls, floor, roof, recyclable materials, and the colored exterior.










Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes it does. It also looks similiar to Earthbound RV's too. Earthbound is a brand new start up and they are a very small company at this point. http://www.earthboundrv.com/

The laminated roof would be something really cool. The trailer chassis will need to be very stiff to make it successful. I still am reserved about laminated roofs. I wount believe that they wont crack for several years. But if a laminated roof actually works, much of the roof maintance and worry of leaks will be gone. A laminated roof would be much tougher than a rubber roof.

I cant wait to inspect the frame on the new Caliber. Many of these new modesls are getting closer to a Monocoque chassis. Interesting!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yes it does. It also looks similiar to Earthbound RV's too. Earthbound is a brand new start up and they are a very small company at this point. http://www.earthboundrv.com/
> 
> The laminated roof would be something really cool. The trailer chassis will need to be very stiff to make it successful. I still am reserved about laminated roofs. I wount believe that they wont crack for several years. But if a laminated roof actually works, much of the roof maintance and worry of leaks will be gone. A laminated roof would be much tougher than a rubber roof.
> 
> ...


You know, Earthbound has me saying hmmmmmmm. They claim to be the lightest, but their "Telluride" is similar to the Edge M22, and is 1000 lbs heavier. Granted, they are over 1000 lbs lighter than a comparable length OB, but they are far from being the lightest.....









As for the Evergreen RV, we saw one at the Trailer show this fall, and it looked nice. They still don't have a floorplan that works for our family though, and they sure aren't Aerodynamic. They look like a box on wheels in person.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Yes it does. It also looks similiar to Earthbound RV's too. Earthbound is a brand new start up and they are a very small company at this point. http://www.earthboundrv.com/
> 
> The laminated roof would be something really cool. The trailer chassis will need to be very stiff to make it successful. I still am reserved about laminated roofs. I wount believe that they wont crack for several years. But if a laminated roof actually works, much of the roof maintance and worry of leaks will be gone. A laminated roof would be much tougher than a rubber roof.
> 
> ...


You know, Earthbound has me saying hmmmmmmm. They claim to be the lightest, but their "Telluride" is similar to the Edge M22, and is 1000 lbs heavier. Granted, they are over 1000 lbs lighter than a comparable length OB, but they are far from being the lightest.....









As for the Evergreen RV, we saw one at the Trailer show this fall, and it looked nice. They still don't have a floorplan that works for our family though, and they sure aren't Aerodynamic. They look like a box on wheels in person.
[/quote]

Yeah I agree Nathan. Very few can compare to the Edge as far as weight goes. I think the Caliber will be comparable to brands like Evergreen and Earthbound.

Heartland is making something that feels upscale both outside and inside and gives the buyer a way to look different rolling down the road for similiar money as a standard looking rv.

The Earthbound is a year old now. Ive been watching there company grow as I drive right by the factory every trip to Indiana. Since there weight isnt all that much different than everyone else, Ive seen little growth. They got the look, but if they had the ultimate lightweight too, they'd be a hot number.

There has been little competition to the Edge. Its coming, but its slow. The Edge is also selling slower because fuel has went back down. So many companies are looking to go upscale for standard prices. I heard Keystone is coming out with a model similiar to Caliber. It will be interesting to see what this new Caliber weighs.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, Gas is down for now. Oil is back up to ~$80 though so once this economy recovers we could be back into it again....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Yeah, Gas is down for now. Oil is back up to ~$80 though so once this economy recovers we could be back into it again....


I know your right about that! I think $3-4 gallon gas is here to stay if we have a normal economy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

From RV Business....looks like the 5 new brands are as follows:

<snip>
In addition to displaying its full line of travel trailer and fifth-wheel products, the company will unveil five all-new brands at the trade-only show, upping its total to 15 separate brands. Product debuts at Louisville, four of which sport Heartland's new high-gloss, platinum fiberglass exteriors, include:

* MPG teardrop travel trailer: The MPG represents Heartland's first entry in the popular lightweight, teardrop market.
* Cyclone HD: The fifth-wheel is the latest addition to Heartland's strong-selling line of Cyclone toy haulers.
* Caliber: The brand offers a full-featured travel trailer in the growing ultra-lightweight fiberglass travel trailer sector.
* Greystone: The Greystone lineup hits a new price point for Heartland in the popular mid-profile fifth-wheel market.
* Focus: An entry-level, lightweight laminated travel trailer line with five 7 1/2-wide floorplans and three hybrid tent-end models.

In addition to the all-new lines, Heartland has "revamped nearly every brand with over 30 industry-first features and innovations," according to Coley Brady, director of fifth-wheel sales.

"Heartland has never slowed when it comes to R&D, even when the market was down," he said. "That's why we have been able to grow so quickly in just 5 1/2 years.
<snip>

The Greystone's will be a higher end 5'er than the Sundance but retaining some Sundance features such as being mid-pro. In fact, I'd bet that the floorplans will be identical or very close to it.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> From RV Business....looks like the 5 new brands are as follows:
> 
> <snip>
> In addition to displaying its full line of travel trailer and fifth-wheel products, the company will unveil five all-new brands at the trade-only show, upping its total to 15 separate brands. Product debuts at Louisville, four of which sport Heartland's new high-gloss, platinum fiberglass exteriors, include:
> ...


Hmmmm, lots of potential there. Ok, now I need Keystone to step up to compete.








There's nothing like a little competition to keep prices under control.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree. I havent seen anything from Keystone yet.

Here is the new Cyclone HD. It was announced today.










Heartland Recreational Vehicles LLC has expanded its Cyclone fifth-wheel toy hauler line with the Cyclone HD (Heartland Design) Edition, outfitted with several innovative upgrades and set off by the builder's all-new high-gloss platinum fiberglass exterior, according to a news release. "Our Cyclone line, which was introduced four years ago, was ranked as the No. 12 selling fifth-wheel nationally in the latest Statistical Surveys report," said Coley Brady, director of fifth-wheel sales for the Elkhart, Ind.-based manufacturer. "The new HD lineup continues to offer the same values and versatility that Heartland built into the Cyclone, but with some added pop, starting with the eye-catching platinum exterior." The distinctive look, lending the Cyclone HD a full-body paint appearance without the cost, offers ease of maintenance and is complemented by a high-end graphics package. The fiberglass-and-aluminum toy hauler is offered in four floorplans ranging from 33 to 40 feet and available with double- or triple-slideouts. A key upgrade in the Cyclone HD is a residential-style garage equipped with a heat duct for extended season operation. The on-board garage, in lengths of 10 to 14 feet, also features a flush-mount sub-floor storage area, electric-powered beds that convert to seating and a removable table. For maximum exterior storage, Heartland introduces a 1-inch-thick, bus-style, slam-baggage door on the Cyclone HD. Other features include Dexter Axle's EZ-Flex rubberized suspension system for an improved ride, along with optional hydraulic front landing gear that operates up to 14 times faster than electric and allows for a higher payload. On the interior, the kitchen is furnished with hand-rubbed, antique-glazed cherry kitchen cabinetry that features a mocha maple accent, while new spring-loaded, hidden hinges are used throughout the interior. The bathroom is outfitted with a vessel bowl sink and a high-rise, oil-rubbed, bronze residential custom faucet. Other appointments include a 32-inch Sharp Aquos HD TV in the living area, four-zone switchable interior speakers with two external speakers and a proprietary Country Rest memory foam, pillow top mattress. MSRP's start at $61,999.

More news,










Dutchmen RV's flagship line, the all-new Grand Junction, was so strongly received at the company's Open House in late October, that production has been doubled over the last month to fulfill orders, according to a company news release.

"We knew we had hit a home run with the Grand Junction when we saw lines forming to view the new product at our open house. Dealers were looking for the 'next' big deal in Luxury fifth-wheels and Grand Junction was the hit of the show," says Steve Paul, vice president and general manager of the company's laminate division. "The Grand Junction luxury fifth-wheel boasts new and innovative floorplans, incredible styling and an unrivaled interior all at a price point that will enable dealers to dominate their market in this competitive market."

In addition, the company has signed a significant number of new dealers as the excitement of the Grand Junction grows in the marketplace. The company plans to double production again over the next 30 to 60 days just to keep pace with demand.

Grand Junction features include solid cherry signature cabinets and styles, solid surface countertops throughout, new front and rear fiberglass caps with industry leading turning radius, LED wireless remote control with full power operations, "Dyna-Glide" premium suspension, "Easy Hitch" front cap with integrated mirror and LED docking lights, along with a full entertainment system that includes living room and bedroom LCD TV's.

Don Clark, company president, praised the entire Grand Junction product development team for creating an all new, innovative bedroom design that he states "will blow away all competitors."

"Dutchmen is making a statement with this design and it establishes us as an industry leader and innovator that others will surely follow," Clark added. Dealers can view the new Grand Junction at the upcoming Louisville show in the Dutchmen display


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oooo....2011 Sundance will include some *Quad* slide plans!

Quad Slides in a mid-pro 5'er FTW!!!! Now - let's just see some bunk plans in that line!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Oooo....2011 Sundance will include some *Quad* slide plans!
> 
> Quad Slides in a mid-pro 5'er FTW!!!! Now - let's just see some bunk plans in that line!
> 
> -CC


I am moving to another company and will continue to move Heartlands Curtis. Im starting after thanksgiving. I will keep you updated when I see a quad sundance with a bunkhouse. That would be a sweet unit. I think the Greystone might be now in between the sundance and north trail 5er line.

I'll keep you tuned in.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Greystone in between Sundance and North Trail? That would be at a lower price point than Sundance and where Sundance is today is not bad (if you go to the right dealer). That would be great cause those Greystone trailers look sweeeeet.

-CC


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When the dw and I started with our first tt, we looked at a heartland trailrunner. It was too heavy and big at the time with our first tv, but is seemed that hearland really spent attention to quality. We really liked that unit. I still like the layout even though they discontinued the trailrunner line. If we upgrade to another tt or 5ver we will definately look at heartland.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mike said:


> When the dw and I started with our first tt, we looked at a heartland trailrunner. It was too heavy and big at the time with our first tv, but is seemed that hearland really spent attention to quality. We really liked that unit. I still like the layout even though they discontinued the trailrunner line. If we upgrade to another tt or 5ver we will definately look at heartland.


They brought back the trailrunner this year. It will be the very bottom end of the line. They are built on the north trail stick and tin platform.

Curtis, Im just guessing on the greystone. I will let you know on that. The sundance has grown to a higher priced mid pro 5er. I bet the greystone becomes the new sundance.

I just like working with the people and hauling heartland trailers. As a delivery driver that what makes me like heartland. Other than that Im not real biased on an rv. I now own a kz new vision 35 foot 2 slide 5er. It was one of those deals I couldnt pass up. Im gonna buy and sell till I get something I could live in. By then it will be just the wife and I. We are heading to the pacific coast then.

Carey


----------

